# COPIER ITUNES VERS SD CARD



## joel buchard (7 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,
J'ai un mac book pro (Mac OS X version 10;6;3).
J'ai de la musique sur Itunes (télécharger légalement) et je voudrai copier ma bibliothèque vers une SD card afin de pouvoir écouter ma musique sur un autre support que mon ordinateur (Parrot dans ma voiture).
Quelqu'un peut -il m'aider ?
Dans l'attente de vous lire,
Joel.


----------



## Deleted member 115453 (8 Mai 2010)

Tu veux la copier ou changer l'emplacement du dossier itunes ?


----------



## joel buchard (8 Mai 2010)

Je souhaite juste la copier !! 

C'est le problème ,peux tu m'aider .


----------



## boodou (8 Mai 2010)

Bah un glissé-déposé suffit.
Tu prends toute ta musique dans iTunes et tu la glisses sur ta carte SD pour la copier.

Si tu veux copier les dossiers, tu peux aussi aller dans :
Utilisateur/Musique/iTunes/Music Media/Music
et/ou :
Utilisateur/Musique/iTunes/iTunes Music


----------



## Deleted member 115453 (8 Mai 2010)

Alors le problème (qui n'en n'est pas vraiment un) c'est que ta musique vient de l itunes store et est donc en .m4a. Je doute que ta voiture lise les .m4a. Il faut donc que tu la convertisses d abord en .mp3. Pour ce faire tu vas dans les préférences d itunes > général > réglages d importation > et dans importer via tu sélectionnes encodeur mp3. Puis ok et encore ok ensuite tu sélectionnes avancé dans la barre des menus d itunes > creer une version mp3.

Ta bibliothèque va donc être transformée en mp3 mais les musiques d origine vont être gardées. Ensuite tu as juste a faire glisser les musiques qui sont en surbrillance (ce sont les .mp3) et a les mettre dans ta carte SD. et puis ensuite tu les supprimes d itunes pour éviter les doublons. 

Voilà. Bonne chance ^^


----------

